# Israeli settlements



## seitt

Greetings

Please see:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israeli_settlement

How can we translate “Israeli settlements”, please?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Perseas

«Ισραηλινοί εποικισμοί». 
https://www.google.gr/search?q=ισρα...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=DFhPVI6FCcGF8QesxoCACQ


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, excellent.


----------



## ireney

The act of settling is εποικισμός. The house complex is οικισμός.


----------



## seitt

> The house complex is οικισμός.


Many thanks - could you give me a couple of example sentences with this word, please?


----------



## Andrious

παραδοσιακοί *οικισμοί* θεωρούνται οι *οικισμοί* που έχουν διατηρήσει αναλλοίωτη την εικόνα που είχαν στο παρελθόν καθώς και τον τοπικό τους χαρακτήρα.

ο προϊστορικός *οικισμός* του δισπηλιού βρίσκεται στη θέση nησί, στη νότια όχθη της λίμνης της kαστοριάς.

νεολιθικοί *οικισμοί* έχουν βρεθεί σχεδόν σε όλη την ελλάδα.


----------



## Perseas

For what it's worth: 
In principle «οικισμός» = "settlement". However, as far as «εποικισμός» is concerned, it means both the act and the result of settling (according some dictionaries, eg. Triandaphyllides' online dictionary).

Also in the entry «εποικισμός» of Babiniotis' dictionary is mentioned (among others) that _behind this kind of settling are political, military, financial interests etc. and it usually takes place after annexation of territories with military means or treaties etc... _(translation is mine)
On the other hand, «οικισμός» lacks those connotations, it has more neutral content.


----------



## seitt

Thank you very much indeed - indeed most enlightening.


----------

